# "Drowning Method" to knock out centipede



## Operkoi (Oct 14, 2015)

So My Ethmostigmus trigonopodus mite problem has been somewhat contained by replacing the container and substrate, feeding less, spot cleaning, and adding springtails, but there are still a few on the carapace that I would like to scrape off. Someone mentioned putting the centipede in a flooded jar will knock it out temporarily. Could someone explain how this method works and provide a walkthrough on how to do it without hurting the pede?


----------



## Mastigoproctus (Oct 14, 2015)

I've posted sexing videos recently that explain this method along with mite removal, look me up on YouTube: ThePureLife


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Oct 18, 2015)

I don't think it's really safe for a pet centipede to drown it until it passes out. Just drop it in a bucket of water and wait till it stops twitching, not longer. Imperfect specimens are likely to die a few days or weeks later.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Operkoi (Oct 18, 2015)

thanks for your help, looking fine right now, only got about 2/3 of the mites off before it started waking up, and a lot of the remaining ones are in the segment joints, I think i'll let it moult out of the remaining ones.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mastigoproctus (Oct 20, 2015)

Elytra and Antenna said:


> I don't think it's really safe for a pet centipede to drown it until it passes out. Just drop it in a bucket of water and wait till it stops twitching, not longer. Imperfect specimens are likely to die a few days or weeks later.


Really? That's strange I've never heard that before and never once have had one die or even have any adverse effects at all from the drowning jar method, but I've only drown about 80-120 or so specimens in that manor so who knows maybe I've just been crazy lucky over the years.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Oct 21, 2015)

Mastigoproctus said:


> Really? That's strange I've never heard that before and never once have had one die or even have any adverse effects at all from the drowning jar method, but I've only drown about 80-120 or so specimens in that manor so who knows maybe I've just been crazy lucky over the years.


 Maybe you are uniquely skilled at drowning your centipedes


----------

